# 3TB  Fesdtplatte gekauft muss ich was bestimmtes beachten?



## serienonkel (24. August 2013)

Moin Leute ich habe mir heute eine HDD von Seagate (ST3000DM001) gekauft. Kann ich die Festplatte einfach normal anschließen und dann ist gut oder muss ich was besonderes beachten?

Sytem :
Win 7 64 Bit
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 Mainboard


----------



## blitzmax (24. August 2013)

Die Festplatte ganz normal mit nem Sata Kabel anschließen, Strom und dann müsste es laufen 
Wenn es ne 7200 r/pm ist, dann SATA 3


----------



## Enisra (24. August 2013)

hmmm, was für Probleme würdest erwarten?
Eigentlich dürfte da doch inzwischen garkein Problem mehr sein, nicht mal Jumper kann man mehr falsch setzen


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2013)

blitzmax schrieb:


> Die Festplatte ganz normal mit nem Sata Kabel anschließen, Strom und dann müsste es laufen
> Wenn es ne 7200 r/pm ist, dann SATA 3


 das ist an sich egal, ob Sata2 oder 3, weil Festplatten nicht schnell genug sind, um von SATA3 nen Vorteil zu haben   die sind in der Spitze grad mal knapp schneller als SATA1...

@Serienonkel: die Platte wird in Windows zuerst nicht auftauchen, da sie noch keine Partitionen hat, also keine Aufteilung in 1 oder mehrere "Laufwerke" mit nem Buchstaben wie E: - da musst Du einfach bei "Computer" rechtsklicken, auf "Verwalten" und die "Datenträgerverwaltung" suchen, da sollte die Platte als langer Balken "unpartitionierter Bereich" stehen. Rechtsklick, Partition erstellen => dann kannst Du entweder eine einzige große Partition machen, dann hast Du die Platte als zB F: mit ca 3000GB auch bei Arbeitsplatz stehen. Dort oder auch schon bei der Datenträgerverwaltung musst Du die nur noch formatieren, dazu reicht "schnell formatieren". Du kannst natürlich auch beim Partitionieren aus den ca 3000GB  mehrere Abschnitte machen. Ich selber mach so was gern, damit nicht beim Öffnen EINER großen Partition erst mal zig Ordner geladen werden, d.h. du kannst zB drei Abschnitte machen wie ZB F: mit 300GB für Musik, G: mit 700GB für Videos und H: mit 2000GB für Spiele.


----------



## serienonkel (24. August 2013)

Also ich hatte was gelesen mit GPT und so und weiß nicht wie man das ändert oder einstellt. Lese gerade im Netz das es im schlimmsten fall nur 2 TB zur Verfügung stehen. Desweiteren sollte das BIOS UEFI unterstützen. Kein plan was das sein soll. 
Das sind die angaben zum Mainboard
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-970A-UD3 (rev. 1.2)

Mache ich mich nur selber verrückt oder ist da was dran?


----------



## serienonkel (24. August 2013)

Lol 1000 GB brauche ich alleine nur für Steam. Möchte nur meine Spiele und meinen Download Ordner auf der Platte haben.

Danke euch erstmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2013)

Vielleicht mal vorher mal ein BIOS-Update. UEFI ist an sich nur eine Art "moderneres" BIOS. Ich wüsste daher nicht, was das mit der Kompatibilität zu tun haben soll... ^^ klar: WENN es Probleme gibt, DANN eher mit älteren Board, und UEFI ist halt noch was neuer. Vlt war nur gemeint: ein Board mit UEFI ist 100%ig neu genug?


PS: bei mir hat auch allein Steam schon 1000GB - aber ich hab ja keine Ahnung, was DU vorhast - war ja nur ein Beispiel


----------



## Peter23 (24. August 2013)

Die 2GB Grenze wird Probleme machen, wenn du die Platte als Systemplatte nutzen willst.
Als Datengrab kein Problem.


----------



## Peter23 (24. August 2013)

Wenn du sie als Systemplatte nutzen willst musst du Windows per UEFI installieren.

Sorry an die Anderen die über mir geschrieben haben aber ihr scheint  die (recht neuen) Problemen mit 3GB Platten noch nicht zu kennen.

Ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen eine geleistet und es gibt unter Umständen Probleme.

Hier das Problem:

http://www.tomshardware.de/techsupport/id-106316/probleme-3tb-festplatte.html


----------



## Lunica (28. August 2013)

Die SATA Schnittstelle ist selbst bei SSDs egal. Es wird nur die sequenzielle Leistung (Bandbreite) erhöht die in der Praxis aber nicht relevant ist.
Bei der normalen Systembenutzung (Windows & Anwendungen) zählt nur die Zugriffszeit der Platte (HD oder SSD).

Du musst auf jeden Fall AHCI im BIOS aktivieren wodurch der Festplatte NCQ zur Verfügung steht.
NCQ bringt einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil und wird auch von manchen SSDs verwendet.
TRIM betrifft nur SSDs, Festplatten verwenden dieses Future nicht.

 Das mit der 2TB Grenze als Systemplatte ist von Mainboard zu Mainboard unterschiedlich.
Gilt aber nur wenn du die Festplatte als Systemplatte verwendest.
Im schlimmsten Fall kannst du nur 2TB von 3TB nutzen.
Als Datenplatte gibt es keine Probleme (Ohne MBR).

*Du musst die Systemplatte im UEFI Modus laden (Bios abhängig) dann sollte Windows (64 BIT mit integriertem SP1) mit der der 3TB Systempartition klarkommen.
Wenn nicht "kann" ein Bios Update helfen.*


----------

